# Which armies would you like to see in the WHFB 8th Edition boxset?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

So, which two armies would you like to see in the next Fantasy boxset?

I was discussing this the other day at a local club, although of course 8th edition is not likely to be released until 2010 at the earliest (based on a minimum 4 year rotation for Fantasy). It was quite difficult to pick two armies for me as there are plenty that could do with more exposure and some nice cheap core models.

I am struggling to remember further back than 4th (even whether there were armies in the box? Perhaps someone could help out?), but here are the armies from 4th to 7th for reference:

4th Ed. - High Elves Vs Goblins
5th Ed. - Brettonians Vs Lizardmen
6th Ed. - Empire Vs Orcs
7th Ed. - Dwarfs Vs Night Goblins

It is fairly obvious from the above that the format sticks to the Good Vs Evil theme that is common in a lot of these sort of games. They have also stuck to regimented armies, rather than skirmish armies. So it seems unlikely that they will change the format with 8th Edition. That said, pick what you like, it is all idle speculation and just for fun! 

After some umming and arring, I think I am going to pick the ultimate Good Vs Evil clash of the titans and go for High Elves Vs Daemons of Chaos. I would love to see them develop the boxset and even more fluff around the daemon incursions on Ulthuan. Possibly yet another incursion, rather than the ones already written about?

So, what would you pick?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

4th was indeed the first boxed game with models in...

good times.

i'd like to see my two armies in there, VC and brets. But that wont happen...

Brets and Beasts would be cool and fluffy.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I am more than happy with the Dwarf and gobbo set thats running at the moment but then I play Chaos Dwarf so its a cheap army in a box for me. If it came down to a new set though I'd like to see Dark elf against either High elf or lizard men as they are armies I haven't played for a long time.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The current one is great value for money but I would like to see empire and chaos in the next one


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm actually with Squeek in this. I'd love to see a HE/Daemons starter, with supporting fluff. Or maybe a Lizardmen/Daemon starter, although that doesn't feel as interesting since their histories wouldn't be as well documented (we all know how much elves love singing about the past, evil cousins excepted of course).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to see something not done before.

High Elves and Daemons sounds good. Hear more about the epics of Aenarion and his Dragon.

Wood Elves and Beasts of Chaos. 

Or perhaps Warriors of Chaos and some other 'good' army. Kislev would be an opportunity to bring out a new race as well.

Finally, Ogre Kingdoms and Cathay, but I can't see either of those being in a main boxset obviously, the latter as a new army).


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It'd be too Elfy for a starter set, but High Elves and Dark Elves would be awesome for me, personally. However, your suggestion squeek of HE vs DoC could lead to some fantastic fluff released. We've had a good variety of goodies so it'd be nice to see DE, VC, TK or Chaos lined up on the wrong side of the line.


----------



## Sigmar (Feb 10, 2008)

If I could choose any armies it would be Warriors of Chaos and Ogres. However, there is no way in the world it will be those two.

I reckon it will be Wood Elves vs Skaven or Beasts of Chaos.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Wood Elves and BoC would be good ones i think personaly.
Dark Elves and Lizardman would be the other one.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd also agree that I can see it being Empire v's Chaos in the next one, just as it sits in with things of late and the MMORPG. Might be wrong, but thats what I see happening.

What I would like to see however would be High Elves v's Dark Elves using that great piece of WaR artwork with the Cold One Knight v's the Silver Helm at the heart of a battle for the box.

Of course in my wildest dreams it would be Cathay's Imperial army V's Maruaders of Wei, but thats just a fantasy. :biggrin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm well I was little upset at the Skull Pass set, and haven't bought this one... I hate the dwarf and especially the gobbo figs, too static and remind me waayyy too much of the old Chaos warriors or empire halberdiers of old! I would love to see Chaos and Empire, their stories are sooo well written and the fluff is HUGE!!


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Anything with pointy ears should have the decency to lie down and die.

That said, I'll make two picks- One that I think has a snowball's chance in hell of happening, and then my ideal-

First, a possibility- Warriors of Chaos and Empire. A good grudge match, and both are armies allow GW to sell a lot of swag. (Alternately, WoC and Bretonnians, but since Bretonnia has no infantry that's worth a damn, they're a bit counterintuitive these days)


Then, in my wildest dreams- 

Kislev (I'm a sucker for anything resembling my friends from across the Bering Strait) versus Ogre Kingdoms (I'm ALSO a sucker for carnivorous giants with a slight Mongolian influence).


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

I doubt that the set will include Dwarves or Night Goblins as they're in the current one and Fantasy seems to be less biased than 40k so it seems likely that two different armies will be used.

Warriors of Chaos and Lizardmen shouldn't be featured because the former have just had a large amount of new releases with a new Army Book and according to the latest White Dwarf the latter have acquired new models as well.

Daemons seems to be the most likely as they're the newest race and will probably be used for the box set of the 8th Edition. High Elves seems to be a good and popular choice to accompany them for fluff reasons but also because they could do with an improved range of miniatures and updates, in my opinion.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Broken said:


> Warriors of Chaos and Lizardmen shouldn't be featured because the former have just had a large amount of new releases with a new Army Book and according to the latest White Dwarf the latter have acquired new models as well.


Now that you've said that, it'll be BOTH of them... :biggrin:


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that an Empire/ WOC boxed set would be a pretty good prediction for the next edition, baring the release of a new army. I think a DE/HE set would be very cool, especially if they took the opportunity to update the Plastic moulds of the basic warrior (Something that DE could use, at least). 

Personally, I would love to see Empire and Skaven. Skaven are in need of a Boxed set release.

I also predict that we'll never see either undead army get a boxed set release. The deadies need their magic, and I doubt that GW would ever incorporate magic wielding troops in a boxed set like that.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

the models in the current set look too cheap and tacky there no where near as good as the main range they remind me of the 2nd edition 40k space marines where they had static poses. the empire orcs box set was a good one it would have to be one of the main armies like empire and then a less popular one but not so specialised as ogres


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the sound of Beasts of Chaos vs Wood Elves but realistically its likely to be (imo) Empire vs Warriors of Chaos or High elves vs Daemons.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Baalirock makes a good point about the undead armies, one I'd not considered. Damn, there go all my hopes for a TK v. VC grudge-match...

That said, Empire v. WoC would seem like a good (if somewhat predictable) option. And the current Warriors are practically snap-fits anyway, so there's that. Actually, I'd really like to see Lizzies v. Armies of Ind, introduced to the larger Warhammer world through the boxed set like they did in 3E 40k with the Dark Eldar. I mean, c'mon - who's never wanted their General to take to the field riding an elephant?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Personally I think it should be something that goes to the heart of what Warhammer is all about. As such Empire vs Warriors of Chaos is likely though personally I'd prefer Bretonnians vs Warriors of Chaos as those are the armies I collect.

That said there are plenty of other good combinations that would fit the criteria I'm looking for:

Empire vs Tomb Kings (crusade backstory)
Dark Elves vs Wood Elves
Vampire Counts vs Orcs
Lizardmen vs Skaven

Of course most of these are improbable, so we'll just have to wait and hope that Games Workshop come up with something nice.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they are going to stick in chaos somewhere. And against either empire/or high elves.


----------



## sgtinvincible (Jun 7, 2008)

I think from a strictly marketing point of view, GW will stick with the more 'familiar' fantasy races. A lot of what a basic starter set is designed to do is draw in the new player, and with that point in mind I think they will stay away from armies like lizardmen, BoC, and TK or OK. Most likely we'll see Empire vs. WoC, as it embodies the classic good vs. evil fantasy battle, much like the former box sets did, not to mention many of the new WHFB players are coming from the MMORPG. Just seems to make more sense in from a business viewpoint, and we all know how GW likes it's buisness viewpoint.

If not Empire vs. WoC, then most likely another of the racial pairings from the MMO, HE vs. DE or Greenskins vs. Dwarfs, though I sincerely doubt we would see the latter again for a few editions. Maybe Brets Vs. VC, but I highly doubt it due to what was mentioned above.

Just my thoughts.

-Sarge


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Unfortunately trying to teach beginner players with WE is a bit crazy as they aren't the sort of race many like to start with as of weak armour, though in saying that if they put in some Eternal Guard with the starter set, I would put the We in then as the E Guard have a save that new players can look forward to learning with.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i'd like to see empire in the set, and for me either empire or orcs would seem like good choices of opponent


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm betting on Empire vs Skaven. Both have plenty of plastics and behave normally, we just need plastic Jezzails for their shooting. Also Skaven will be a newish release. 

I doubt it'll be WoC, as they lack a shooting phase and would be even more outnumbered than the dwarves in the current starter box. No elf vs elf matchup either, that's just too elfy. DEs have too many little differences like RXBs, and I don't think they've ever pushed skirmishers in the starter set.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

skaven would be a cool choice too, I never think of the rats!! Don't know why they've gone by the wayside for so many people. I for one have no interest, but they were huge back in the 90's!!


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I expect it will be something fairly classic with straightforward armies, like orcs versus brettonians or something. Some knights, some archers, some orcs, and gobbos and there ya go.

That said, I would looooove to see some lizardmen on skaven action. Sort of an elite army versus the hordes of ratmen. I love the character of both armies and I think they would contrast nicely. Sadly, it might be sort of out of the question to not include any humanoids in the box


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Bretonians and Wood Elves would be cool, after all it fits in with both of thier fluff. Who knows they may even do a plastic version of wild riders for it (though I seriously doubt it)


----------



## Ragnar4 (Jan 3, 2009)

I would love to see them take the game a whole new direction and go with a less than classic matchup.

Say VC vs TK's. 

But I really think the armies they choose need to have a little bit of everything, swarms, warmachines, skirmishers, block units, chariots, monsters. Sounds like He's vs Skaven to me.


----------



## jacktmorgan (Oct 7, 2009)

skaven because i would love the idea of them and i think it should be against empire


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the least likely idea ever but I would love it

Dwarfs vs Chaos Dwarfs

I WANT THE CHAOS DWARFS BACK :cray:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i hope it will be WoC vs empire so they could do the battle af praag box or something


----------



## wildger (Apr 17, 2010)

I hope that they will include either Skaven or Lizardmen and Empire as the other.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Rumours suggest it will be High elves v skaven in the battle of calith.

I hoping its not empire or dwarfs, though. Vampire counts would be cool but may not be considered a good starting army


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see the Skaven High Elf match up as both armies are the complete opposite so would make for interesting games.
Splitting the box set might cause hassle though as deciding who gets the small elite army (cheaper and less painting,) and who gets left with the Skaven horde( A massive financial outlay and some serious painting time)


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

neilbatte said:


> I'd like to see the Skaven High Elf match up as both armies are the complete opposite so would make for interesting games.
> Splitting the box set might cause hassle though as deciding who gets the small elite army (cheaper and less painting,) and who gets left with the Skaven horde( A massive financial outlay and some serious painting time)


I'd happily go with the skaven. Looking at getting into WHFB after a number of years in 40k, and something about evil giant rats from the bowls of the earth just appeals to me.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Skaven aren't just giant rats, They are giant rats with volcano lairs and a desire to take over the world!

A mix between pinky and the brain and a James Bond Villian.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Skaven aren't that hard to paint well the hordes arent you do about 3 colours for the model then 2 washes one of brown and the one of usually black!

And yes rumours are most likely Skaven and High Elves (whatever ever happend to regular elves)...


----------



## piotrasdabadman91 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I'm a 40k player but if something like chaos warriors vs either Lizardmen/Brettonia or Tomb Kings. I dont know what story to come up with to justify it though fluff wise


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

If I may change my mind, this may seem weird but

Lizardmen and Chaos Dwarfs

Lizardmen:
Saurus Champion
Saurus Regiment
Skink Regiment
Terradon Rider

Chaos Dwarfs:
Chaos Dwarf Champion
Chaos Dwarf Regiment
Hobgoblin Sneaky Gits Regiment
Bazooka Team


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

what i'd love; Kislev vs Ogre Kingdoms as this will get me back into fantasy

what i think will happen;Orcs/Chaos Warriors vs Empire which will not

oh well back to my horde of unpainted tyranids.....


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

As much as I would love a High Elves vs. Dark Elves matchup, High Elves vs. Skaven is pretty good for non-fluff reasons. Each represents two totally different fighting styles, and have plenty of plastic kits to take advantage of.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Empire vs Darkelves would be awesome, though not that likely.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Vampires vs. Wood Elves. I can't think of any fluff to back that up, but I like those armies best.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

All races have fought each other so no real problem with fluff (struggling to think of HE vs WE but thats the only one)

Vamps vs WE could be Kremlers the lichemasters invasion of athel lothern
HE fought skaven at Calith
Empire v Chaos I'm thinking is more and more likley based on the cover

I can't see it being a HE vs DE matchup as they are too similar


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Skaven , V.S , Ogre Kingdoms

That Would Be Cool :laugh:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I want bretts vs beastmen, simply because I'd like evidence of a new brett book coming out but i think its going to be skaven high elves, which is not a bad choice.

I wont buy the boxset ill just buy the big rule book for 30 quid and go cower under my overdraft for a while


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

The two that i would like are skaven vs ogre kingdoms as i play skaven and a mate plays ogres.
But i think it will either be skaven vs high elves or as my local GW Manager suggested Chaos and empire.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe it's now confirmed High Elves and Skaven.


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I believe it's now confirmed High Elves and Skaven.


Thats Not To Bad Sounds Good .


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

WoC vs HE please


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

If the new White Lions (Which I do believe will be in the Starter set) are anything like those mounted upon the Lion Chariot, or even Korhil, then I would possibly revive my old High Elves; theming, and tailoring it to represent the Kingdom of Chrace... (But with The Vortex Shard... to _really_ piss things/people off:biggrin


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

I would like to see Daemons vs Vampire Counts. seeing Evil vs Greater Evil would be awesome, spectacular amlost


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lizardmen vs tombkings, I dunno why but I do.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

High Elves are a safe bet, I think. There have been pictures of spearmen with hands that aren't the size of their heads in the background in several pictures over the last few months, with slightly different poses. I'm not sure why it wasn't discussed more, to be honest. 

I think it's safe to cross out any horde army from the starter, and here's why. Games Workshop realizes that people are going to build armies using solely these starter boxes, and ultimately, the starter boxes do give you a better deal than buying the individual components. As it stands, people will pay $500 for a Skaven army, Vampire Counts army, Empire army, etc. Why cut into those sales, then by creating a way to get Skaven cheaper, or skeletons cheaper, or State Troops cheaper? 

By putting armies that are generally more elite in the starter box, Games Workshop doesn't lose as much in sales, since by volume, boxes for elite armies sell fewer copies because fewer copies are needed to play the army. How many boxes of Skeletons do you imagine are sold for every box of Dark Elf Warriors, for example?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> High Elves are a safe bet, I think. There have been pictures of spearmen with hands that aren't the size of their heads in the background in several pictures over the last few months, with slightly different poses. I'm not sure why it wasn't discussed more, to be honest.
> 
> I think it's safe to cross out any horde army from the starter, and here's why. Games Workshop realizes that people are going to build armies using solely these starter boxes, and ultimately, the starter boxes do give you a better deal than buying the individual components. As it stands, people will pay $500 for a Skaven army, Vampire Counts army, Empire army, etc. Why cut into those sales, then by creating a way to get Skaven cheaper, or skeletons cheaper, or State Troops cheaper?
> 
> By putting armies that are generally more elite in the starter box, Games Workshop doesn't lose as much in sales, since by volume, boxes for elite armies sell fewer copies because fewer copies are needed to play the army. How many boxes of Skeletons do you imagine are sold for every box of Dark Elf Warriors, for example?


While an interesting theory on hoard armies, it hasn't played out that way in the past. I mean of 4 boxed sets, two boxed sets have had Goblins, one had Orcs. I think what you're forgetting is that once someone has started collecting a hoard army, it becomes far more expensive to keep collecting them to a decent sized army. Get them hooked with a cheap starter set, then watch the sales roll in


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess this will be the these will have most chance:

HE vs DoC
WE vs BoC
Brettonia vs WoC


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

maddermax said:


> While an interesting theory on hoard armies, it hasn't played out that way in the past. I mean of 4 boxed sets, two boxed sets have had Goblins, one had Orcs. I think what you're forgetting is that once someone has started collecting a hoard army, it becomes far more expensive to keep collecting them to a decent sized army. Get them hooked with a cheap starter set, then watch the sales roll in


Maddermax is right if you hook them with a horde army they will get that army and then the buying starts and GW will become rich!
Forget my previous post, those aren't horde armies.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

LiamDawson27 said:


> Lizardmen vs tombkings, I dunno why but I do.


While I'd love to see this, its not gonna happen
If chaos is used though, LM are likely to be used aswell


----------

